
Redwood City establishes waterfront district, approves its first development - masonic
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/05/09/council-establishes-waterfront-district-approves-its-first-development/
======
masonic
"The project contains a number of public benefits, some of which are required
to _offset some loosened regulations_."

Yet those "loosened regulations" aren't identified.

